
OpenVPN Configuration Generator - sashk
https://www.sparklabs.com/blog/openvpn-configuration-generator/
======
moviuro
The intent is good, but seriously though? C++ and Swift for a configuration
generator? I don't speak C++ (Swift looks easy enough) though I have
configured OpenVPN countless times: I can't even check what that thing does.

